# Installing door trim when plaster is higher than frame



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

On my house, the "professionals" that built it softened the drywall with a hammer.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

SPS-1 said:


> On my house, the "professionals" that built it softened the drywall with a hammer.


A house built in1892 will have plaster on wood lath, hammering not advised.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Can you add to the jamb to bring it out to the plaster? You'd do that on the side that doesn't have the hinges.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Jam extensions, a belt sander would make to much dust.


Notice he sets his extensions back 1/4" they look better that way.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Not only does setting the extension back a little look nice it makes it a lot easier to caulk that joint.


----------



## Workerbee5 (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you all for your suggestions. Yes, it is plaster and lath. Unfortunately, the plaster is high on one side of the doors and not the other, so adding trim would not work. So far my solution has been to chip away at the wall with a chisel and hammer to try to keep the dust down. Seems the trim set into the wall will look goofy, so thought maybe if I removed the plaster two inches beyond the trim and tried to add plaster at a soft angle that might work. My other thought was to fast the trim to the wall and if the gap was 1/8" to fill it in with wood filler. Any thoughts on those ideas?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Wood filler would be prone to fall out over time. IF you could find a colored caulk that would look ok with the trim I'd go that route, either that or rip a thin piece of wood to make up the difference.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

mark sr said:


> Wood filler would be prone to fall out over time. IF you could find a colored caulk that would look ok with the trim I'd go that route, either that or rip a thin piece of wood to make up the difference.


I vote rip thin pieces of wood.


----------

